# Dictionary redesign



## mkellogg

We just launched a redesign of the WordReference dictionaries.   Most everything should work the same as before, but the much of the site has an updated look.  We still plan significant changes to the homepages.

Let us know your thoughts, especially if something is not working.  As with any redesign, there will be plusses and minuses, but overall, this is a nice improvement.  For those who aren't members of the forum, but still want to comment, write me through the Contact Us form.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## catirita

I see no _problems_, but I think the color scheme isn't appropriate. Everything is grey now, and that makes the page more difficult to see and decipher, in my opinion. I liked the old layout better.


----------



## Conosur

I like the new look, but is there no search button anymore?


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks. We are trying it without a search button.  Does just about everybody know that they can just hit the Enter key?  I think so. If the lack of a button confuses people, we will add it back.


----------



## xaipete

I see a large band of grey/blue nothing at the top.  (I have advertising turned off, so maybe there's an ad there?)  But that means I have to scroll down on every search.  When I search, I want to find the definition right away, without extra scrolling.  And how can I make my cursor get back to the search box by itself?  There used to be a way, and now I can't find it.  Between the extra scrolling and the extra clicking this is definitely not convenient to use.  The look is fine, but I don't think it's as functional.


----------



## Conosur

Of course I know I can press the Enter key, it's not confusing at all, it's just that when you paste the search term with your mouse, the search button is a little quicker. That's the only reason I miss it


----------



## mkellogg

I've already received a couple panicked Contact Us messages about the lack of a Search button.   We'll bring it back very soon.


----------



## pointvirgule

I just saw the redesigned look for the dictionary. The layout is way better than the old one, as the definitions occupy a larger proportion of the screen. 
A much overdue improvement. Thanks.


----------



## expedito

I agree with Conosur.  The lack of a search button makes this site a lot less user-friendly for me.  I also use the mouse to cut and paste - so I paste in the word and then move the mouse to Search and click.  Having to switch to the keyboard to press Enter adds another step and would probably prevent me from using this site as much as I do (which is practically all the time!).

I sure hope you can add the Search button back in.  Otherwise, no complaints on the new format.

Thanks!


----------



## edward.tivruski4

Hi, 
I use the gold mine that is this site quite often. I've never posted before because I almost always find the answer in the dictionnary or by the convenient way the forum posts are linked to the word's pages, posts answered by the knowledgeable community you've got here. Thanks to all of you people.

Now, this new look looks pretty neat already, but I agree with catarita : the current color scheme makes it difficult to know what part of the page we're looking at, where the real infos are... A different shade for each section would greatly enhance the readability.

Also, I add my vote for the return of the search button. It's not much, but I for one still use it... oh wait you've already put it back! Tiny, but it's here (never satisfied ^^). Thank you!

One more suggestion : since you're changing the layout, would it be possible to have a tiny bit larger central column? I mean here it's like what, less than 500px. I understand it's to keep a 'book' feeling, and perhaps also for the people who don't have 'high resolution' screen (1024px is so old fashioned ), but for those who have wider screens, it's kinda ugly and frustrating to have more than half of the screen not used, and while the page itself feels empty, the central column feels cramped. I see you made the display responsive to the width of the browser (bigger fontsize, ...) , which is cool, but you did it only for small width. Why not do it for large width?

Anyway, thank you for the hard work. Keep it up.
Cheers


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, the search button should be back, at least in the main dictionary search pages.

A wider center column? We did widen it some. The big problem today is that this center column must look good on mobile devices.  This is going to make it difficult for us to widen the column too much.  Maybe what you are really interested in is a larger font size?  I am investigating what we could do to increase it. The problem is that a larger font results in less information before having to scroll. It would be prettier, but less functional, and I don't really want to hurt the functionality.


----------



## laurelgoodrich

What happend to the SYNONIMS option??????


----------



## DearPrudence

Hi Laurelgoodrich 

The Thesaurus is still here as far as I can see & you still can make suggestions.
http://www.wordreference.com/thesaurus/nice

[...]


----------



## totor

Por ahora no le veo problemas.

Se ha modernizado el aspecto, pero al parecer sigue teniendo los mismos parámetros.


----------



## edward.tivruski4

No no, the font size is good as it is. And I definitely understand your problem for the mobile devices display. I  struggled for a month with the same sort of problems for an internship  that ended just last week. Not that I can really help you : my project  went in a completely other direction after these ah.. difficulties.

You're aiming, judiciously, for your site to be readable and usable on  every screen size. Your design is already responsive to small devices :  your font gets bigger if you have a small width and the layout is less cluttered. But you can also make  it responsive and adaptive to bigger size. There is the possibility of  putting percentage for attribute values and/or min-width/max-width.  Firebug tells me that it's mainly a play between the width of your #container,  and the width of you #centercolumn. Try removing the width of the  container and put something like 80% for the centercolumn width, you'll  see what I mean. Yes, it's too much, it's just to show the idea. And it keeps the responsiveness for the small displays.
Firebug also tells me that you've already made good use of the viewport metatag ^^

So now I will shut up and let you work in peace as I believe you're better qualified than me to attain the great balance between readability and user-friendliness
Cheers


----------



## divina

I have a question about the mobile phone format. Is there a way to quickly access the dictionaries from the forums in mobile format? I mean other than clicking on "full site"?


----------



## Kitinuchi

Hi, there!
I must say I don't quite enjoy the new look...but you know how it is, some of us are more traditional than others. It`s a matter of getting used to the new colors and layout. Give me time.
I did find two "problems", however:
1) I looked up "saña" (meaning brutality) in the Spanish to English dictionary and the definition is mixed up with that for "sana" (from the verb "sanar"= to heal)
2) In the old design, once you checked a word in the forum it would appear, in the list of options for that word, in another color so you can keep track of the options you have read. This does not happen in the new design so it is difficult to remember which one you have read.


----------



## pumkin

Hi,
I think the new layout is awful.  I do not understand why making a colder, more sterile page is progress. It is difficult to read and you have shrunk the font on the Voir Egalement list so it is very hard to use.

This is not an improvement and I wish we had the choice to keep the old format if we wanted.  I do not understand designers today -- Gmail too is doing a very cold, "modern" font and it's hard to read and chilling.


----------



## Giovanna-Ipazia

I love it. Cleaner, spiffier look and feel. No problems.


----------



## mkellogg

edward - Edit the CSS file to your tastes and send it to me through the Contact Us form. I might like and use some of your changes. 
divina - We'll get a search box added to the mobile styles after the next upgrade.
Kitinuchi - The search is accent-insensitive, so you get the same results for _saña_ as _sana_.  I'll see what we can do to show which threads you have clicked on.
pumpkin - Give it a week!  I think you will get used to it.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

I'm not crazy about the "colder and more sterile page" (like pumpkin said) either. One deplorable thing missing is that it doesn't change the color of the thread that's been already opened (at least not in my interface). That means you have to keep track in your mind of the threads that you already looked at so you won't be re-opening the same ones. Almost impossible!!!!


----------



## xixi1986

Hello, I miss seeing the conjugation option.  It was really nice to be able to go straight to the conjugation page from any search result, now I can't seem to find it.  This is a tool that I use a lot so it would be great to see it made more accessible.  Thanks!


----------



## quidestveritas?

Agree with xixi1986 - the conjugater button needs to be accessible: I can't find it at the moment and when you find the verb you are looking for you need to be able to see the conjugations quickly and then just hit the back button to return to the original page.

Otherwise it looks OK but a bit cold and sterile. Strikes me as a revamp for the sake of a revamp (talking just about the dictionary pages here).


----------



## dadlanmo

Prefer the old look!


----------



## DearPrudence

xixi1986 said:


> Hello, I miss seeing the conjugation option.  It was really nice to be able to go straight to the conjugation page from any search result, now I can't seem to find it.  This is a tool that I use a lot so it would be great to see it made more accessible.  Thanks!





quidestveritas? said:


> Agree with xixi1986 - the conjugater button needs to be accessible: I can't find it at the moment and when you find the verb you are looking for you need to be able to see the conjugations quickly and then just hit the back button to return to the original page.


This is strange. I think it hasn't changed.
Example with a French verb:
http://www.wordreference.com/fren/hésiter
You have two ways to access the conjugation:
1) next to the entry word itself
*hésiter*/ezite/ (conjugate⇒)

2) at the top, click on "*conjugator*": 
en español | *conjugator*| in context | images

From English to French
In the WR dictionary (not the Oxford-Hachette dictionary at the top), simply click on the little arrow next to the French verb.
hésiter⇒_vi
_





evitap said:


> One deplorable thing missing is that it doesn't change the color of the thread that's been already opened (at least not in my interface). That means you have to keep track in your mind of the threads that you already looked at so you won't be re-opening the same ones. Almost impossible!!!!


I agree with you it is a problem (I'm using google chrome & IE).


----------



## mrbutt89

I really like the new look. Much cleaner, less cluttered. Thanks to everyone involved in the re-design.

Incidentally, I'm using Firefox and haven't noticed the problem about previously-visited links not changing colour, mentioned by someone else. Mine respond exactly as they should. Plus the "Cool Previews" plugin still works perfectly, which is such a time-saver - no need to keep navigating forward and backward through the links.


----------



## joste1

I certainly hope you upgrade the css to include 'visited links'.
Also in the word list on the left side (see also) is it possible to have that list scroll? (That's tougher than the 'visited links' request).
Thanks for your efforts.
John


----------



## Muwahid

It's more aesthetically pleasing but usability is a bit rough. 

I would suggest a bigger font for Arabic text, it's a lot harder to read in the current design, that's my only big concern.


----------



## Green Linnet

No strong views overall, but I agree with Kitinuchi about the need for some way of highlighting threads one has already clicked on. Sometimes the list is very long and one may end up clicking on several (even dozens) of threads in search of the ultimate "mot juste", so it helps not to have to remember which ones one has already clicked on.

Another thing I have only noticed a couple of times (but maybe it has been happening all the time over the last few days): I am getting headings etc. (e.g. "reageren op discussie") in Dutch. This doesn't bother me, as I read Dutch, but could bother some people. Maybe it's because I'm in Belgium? But I don't recall ever asking to switch from English – and don't think I ever would.

A separate problem, which predates the new layout: on several occasions, when I have tried to post, the screen has frozen and I got a message to say that the site wasn't responding. I have to reload it: it reloads fine, but of course my new post isn't there, even in draft, and I have to type it again. Usually, it works the next time. (As on this occasion.)


----------



## Amanhã

Hi, I don't know whether anyone already mentioned this. 

As of the previous layout, I really liked the fact that once you had gone through a forum thread, the page saved that info by changing the color of the thread title. That was very useful for repeated searches. I would really appreciate if you could keep that setting in the new layout. Thanks 4 reading!


----------



## Amanhã

Ok, just saw Green Linnet is commenting on the issue. Sorry 4 the repetition.


----------



## karlsinlove

I d like to say something , at first I didn ' t know how to search the translation of the word  I was  looking for , as I had sent the link to a  friend who told me " click on the magnifying glass" but I dont have a magnifying glass near the black arrow, so  he  told me to click on " enter" which  I did, but for me , it's the only way to find the translation of the word  I want , it's bizarre ,  I wonder why I don ' t have a magnifying glass that appears as my friend had ...


----------



## caccini

I never like new designs, anywhere, because they are always more a revolution than the evolution of the site. But this is just my opinion. I use WR just occasionally and this design is too soft for me. It doesn't mean that I like red and orange colours, but here all is so soft blue and grey... no optical references at all.


----------



## Ubetense

Nice clean look. Thanks.


----------



## Ubetense

I'm used to pressing Return to search on other sites around the net, so am quite happy not to have to go to the mouse to click on a Search button; can you leave the Return-to-search facility if you replace the Search button?


----------



## vesna23

When I search previous threads about a word/phrase I am looking for, there may be 15 or more of them with the same title, for example "así que". Before, when I read one thread, that one would turn blue. That way, I could know which one I have already seen and which not. That option is gone now. Is it gonna come back?


----------



## Ubetense

I've just found this change that vesna23 mentions, and agree: it was a very useful feature, also one that is repeated as common currency around the net. Nice if it could return.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

 - We'll get the forum thread links to change color again, sure. That's easy.
 - Arabic -There are a number of things that we need to fix in the Arabic pages.
 - Green Linnet - Your forum interface language might change to Dutch if you click through to the forums from a Google search.
 - We've added back a small "Search" button with a magnifying glass. It's use is optional. You can still use your Enter key to send a query.
 - I don't understand the comments about the missing Conjugator buttons or links.  All the links are still there, or at least they should be.

Mike


----------



## Ubetense

Thanks, Mike. I recommend the site to all language students I teach and your responsiveness to user's comments is another reason why I'll continue to do so.


----------



## Green Linnet

Thanks, mkellog, for the quick response. But the interface language is not via Google. As I find the site so useful and use it so often, I have a bookmark to it at the top of my browser home page (which is in English). When I open your home page, there is no Dutch; neither is there on the next page, when I have entered a word or phrase; it is only when I click on a thread that I get Dutch. No big problem for me, personally.

By the way, had the same problem again trying to post – had to abort and start again. Yet again, worked fine the second time.


----------



## lsmmchug

Hello, 

One thing that I notice about the redseign is that links to forum entries no longer change colour once you have clicked on them. This is a very small inconvenience, but also one that I imagine might be easily solved.


----------



## Iraïs

In my opinion, this web page isn't better than the last one, becacause  in this page I can't heard properly pronuntaction of words in english. that is a pity cos the loudspeaker was a good tool. Thanks


----------



## Go Blue

Welcome to the forums.  Sorry you are disappointed - I love the forums because you can ask questions and get answers from experts/native speakers on a topic.  Get your answers here - most people who reply know the subject.  If you still don't understand - ask another question.  
Janet


----------



## Green Linnet

A moderator has kindly pointed out that I can rectify that Dutch-language interface by using the drop-down menu at the foot of the page – which I must admit I had never noticed. Did I cause the problem myself by clicking on something there inadvertently? Seems unlikely, but you never know… Or possibly I accessed once via Google and my preferences somehow got changed as a result. Anyway, that problem seems to be solved. Sorry if I wasted anyone's time.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Green Linnet said:


> A moderator has kindly pointed out that I can rectify that Dutch-language interface by using the drop-down menu at the foot of the page – which I must admit I had never noticed. Did I cause the problem myself by clicking on something there inadvertently? Seems unlikely, but you never know… Or possibly I accessed once via Google and my preferences somehow got changed as a result. Anyway, that problem seems to be solved. Sorry if I wasted anyone's time.


The Vbulletin can detect what your preferred browser language is and set the forum interface according to it when you try to access a thread you've found through a Google search.


----------



## russianstudent

I don't mind the new look, it's quite sleek. However, I can't seem to find the Russian keyboard anywhere, and as a Russian student and not familiar with the phonetic keyboard it would be great to have the keyboard you had before, which you could select if necessary when searching Russian-English. Many thanks


----------



## Eye in the Sky

mkellogg said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> - We'll get the forum thread links to change color again, sure. That's easy.
> - Arabic -There are a number of things that we need to fix in the Arabic pages.
> - Green Linet - Your forum interface language might change to Dutch if you click through to the forums from a Google search.
> - We've added back a small "Search" button with a magnifying glass. It's use is optional. You can still use your Enter key to send a query.
> 
> 
> Mike



Thanks mkellog, the threads are already changing colors after they're opened. Thanks to all the WR team. Couldn't live without it!


----------



## parusky

Hello everybody,
First of all, congratulations for the new looking, it is considerably better than the old one. And thanks for restoring the cyrillic keyboard!


----------



## gata-negra

I've just noticed that the option "click gets translation" works with english words but it doesn't with spanish ones and it's a very usefull option for me. It would be great to have this option again...


----------



## mkellogg

"Click for translation" is still working. The problem lately is that it won't work until the entire page is loaded, including the ads.  We are working on speeding that up.


----------



## Go Blue

Great job mkellogg.  The color is a little boring, but all in all it's a great improvement.  Just need time to get used to the changes.  Thanks.


----------



## laurelgoodrich

No, there is NO thesaurus in French- English.  But maybe there never was one - I have no shortage of French vocabulary and I don't need to check French words very often.  I may not have noticed the problem until now.  I do use the Spanish thesaurus regularly and it still has the choice "sinónimas" as before.


----------



## DearPrudence

laurelgoodrich said:


> No, there is NO thesaurus in French- English.  But maybe there never was one


Never has been any French thesaurus here but there is an English one


----------



## namaluc

mkellogg said:


> We just launched a redesign of the WordReference dictionaries.   Most everything should work the same as before, but the much of the site has an updated look.  We still plan significant changes to the homepages.
> 
> Let us know your thoughts, especially if something is not working.  As with any redesign, there will be plusses and minuses, but overall, this is a nice improvement.  For those who aren't members of the forum, but still want to comment, write me through the Contact Us form.
> 
> Thanks!
> Mike




I like it, though I find it difficult to read the text, its too bright and dizzy? I think I prefer the way it was before, vivid and clear. Or maybe the new design with the same colours as before? In any case I am grateful for your interest in our opinion and for your help.


----------



## word up

It is early days for me on the new layout, but so far I am delighted.

There may be usability issues I haven't yet realised, but in terms of clarity and how easy it is on the eye, it seems to be a big improvement and much less cluttered. I am also very impressed with the way the team are responding to comments and suggestions as they come in.

Some day, all improvements will do what they say on the tin and actually improve matters, rather than simply dressing them up in a new coat.

Well done. I am very impressed.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Is it possible that when opening threads under a Ctrl Find word , after closing a thread and clicking on Ctrl F again, it doesn't start over again, but starts where you left off?. Say, I'm looking under the word 'recuperación', but need "recuperación de actividades", so I search for "actividades" with Ctrl F. Say there are 7. Every time I close one of the threads, the Ctrl F function starts looking from the beginning. Can that be fixed? 
Thanks!


----------



## merquiades

In general, I think the design is not so different from the previous one.  It works well.
However, I would like to draw to your attention one function that is missing. If someone hasn't already talked about it, comparisons between several languages seem more difficult.  For example:  I  type "casa" and search Spanish-English,  I get "house".... Underneath I get "Definición | Sinónimos | Conjugator | in context | images". I can clink on one of them to get more information. In the older version, in addition, there was a link that had something like "in French, Italian, Portuguese"... so it was possible to go quickly from one dictionary to another by clicking on that language.  Perhaps it's an oversight and will reappear.  This was extremely useful, and I will miss it since I used it almost every time.
__________________________________
Edit:  Ok, I have just noticed this function has been moved to the bottom of the page.  I think it was much more convenient under the word, but at least it's there.


----------



## cialuzzo

In general I think it is a vast improvement. I seem to be getting more answered responses and they are more clearly articulated. However when no result is found I think the word lookup should be cleared just as it is when a response is found. Also I would like an enlarged search button. All in all I am very happy with the changes. There is one more suggestion I would make, which is, that when a particular form of a verb is searched more examples of that form should be use instead of mostly using the infinitive. However I recognize that that would require a massive reworking of the whole system, so I am not really posing that as a serious suggestion. Thank you


----------



## Sumintra

Hello,
I like the new version. Everything works well. However, I must admit that I do miss the color. It's a bit too gray.


----------



## Orlando Baiardo

Looks good. Congratulations with your update.


----------



## bega1970

With the new look i can't to visualize the whole page on my blackberry.
I have to put on column mode


----------



## Ubetense

There is disagreement - of course - about the "loss" of colour on the site; personally I prefer the lighter touch, it allows my eye to land more easily on the text - which is why I visit. (And what a flourishingly active community we have! You're doing a lot right, evidently.)


----------



## GavinW

This is not a quibble around the redesign, but an observation about another aspect of functionality that existed prior to the new look dictionary: when I run a search on a word which is used with the same spelling in the two languages (eg "area", for English and Italian), or otherwise a word (ie two different, potentially unconnected words) that simply happens to exist in both languages with any meaning (ie regardless of any semantic connection: what I think is called a homograph), I get the dictionary page entry for the word in the target language. OK. But I also get the "relevant" WR threads below that dictionary entry, unsorted by language. So I get all the instances of threads with "area" (English) and "area" (Italian). That's not so good. I'm guessing this has been addressed before. Couldn't the same language filter be used for directionality for both the dictionary entry and the thread titles displayed below the dictionary search results? I'm guessing this could be a quick fix...


----------



## fredr90s

Thanks for all the good work. Everything seems fine so far, but I miss the light blue layout. I find this bright white too aggressive (visually speaking, of course).Thanks again for that great site, which is my number one search tool.


----------



## karlsinlove

I preferred the old lay out to be honest =)) It was more colourful =))


----------



## belenera

I think you should have a print button. As an educator, I sometimes want to print out a page that nicely explains a long or problematic definition. Something like in mapquest where it can format the page without ads or graphics.


----------



## spiraxo

merquiades said:


> In general, I think the design is not so different from the previous one.  It works well.
> However, I would like to draw to your attention one function that is missing. If someone hasn't already talked about it, comparisons between several languages seem more difficult.  For example:  I  type "casa" and search Spanish-English,  I get "house".... Underneath I get "Definición | Sinónimos | Conjugator | in context | images". I can clink on one of them to get more information. In the older version, in addition, there was a link that had something like "in French, Italian, Portuguese"... so it was possible to go quickly from one dictionary to another by clicking on that language.  Perhaps it's an oversight and will reappear.  This was extremely useful, and I will miss it since I used it almost every time.
> __________________________________
> Edit:  Ok, I have just noticed this function has been moved to the bottom of the page.  I think it was much more convenient under the word, but at least it's there.



I agree with merquiades. While chatting, I always switch between several languages in WR. It will be more useful to put these language links under the line beginning with "Definición | Sinónimos | Conjugator | in context | images " . When the explanation of the word is very long, it is time consuming to go to the bottom of the page. I also use these links to go to other dictionary directly. A drop-down menu requires more clicks. 

Thanks!


----------



## sweet666

I like the new look. It is very clean and straight. But I find most annoying seeing the same ad repeating several times in the same page.


----------



## TheAlien

Hi,
I'm sorry to state that new fonts used are extremely "poors" – Times, beurk ! Without any particuliar ergonomic visible advantage. Cf. Pumkin's opinion. Je regrette de devoir exprimer l'opinion que les nouvelles polices choisies – Times, berk – sont sans personnalité, pas plus lisibles que les précédentes : quel est l'avantage recherché ? Je sais que toute nouveauté entraîne des critiques, mais en l'occurrence quel gain les concepteurs des pages ont-ils cherché à obtenir ? Anyway, the main object is preserved, fortunately ! For God's sake  – or anything appropriate.


----------



## mkellogg

evitap said:


> Every time I close one of the threads, the Ctrl F function starts looking from the beginning. Can that be fixed?


That sounds like a browser problem (that I don't have control over).


merquiades said:


> In the older version, in addition, there was a link that had something like "in French, Italian, Portuguese"


As you noted, a number of those links have been moved to the bottom of the page.  If you hit the End key on your compute, you can get there quickly.


cialuzzo said:


> when a particular form of a verb is searched more examples of that form should be use instead of mostly using the infinitive.


Please write me through the Contact Us form and give me an example of what you would like to see.


bega1970 said:


> With the new look i can't to visualize the whole page on my blackberry. I have to put on column mode


I have heard that. It seems strange. There is nothing special about the web design that should make it look bad on a Blackberry.  Unfortunately, I don't have one and can't troubleshoot it.  If anybody knows how to take a screenshot on a Blackberry, please send me one.


GavinW said:


> I get all the instances of threads with "area" (English) and "area" (Italian). That's not so good.


Hi Gavin. Other than manually going through all the threads to figure out which is in English and which is in Italian, which we might do someday, I have no way to differentiate them by language.  Now you have me thinking. I might have somebody put language tags on all terms that are ambiguous like "area" and use that to differentiate them.


belenera said:


> I think you should have a print button. As an educator, I sometimes want to print out a page that nicely explains a long or problematic definition.


Nice idea. We will work to add it.


sweet666 said:


> But I find most annoying seeing the same ad repeating several times in the same page.


Ah, you live in Spain.  I know which ad you are seeing.  You should see less of it in the next few days.

Thanks again for all your suggestions.  I am always looking for good ideas, especially when it comes to improving the functionality of the site.  Write me anytime though the Contact Us form. I don't always respond, but I do read every message.

Mike


----------



## myerstl

I do NOT like the new Google ad that appears in the midst of all the forum threads now - it is badly placed, distracting, and makes it more difficult to get to the thread responses.  I understand that advertising is important and that this is what allows us to use the site for free, but the placement is wrong.  Please move it above the thread, or to one side.


----------



## DearPrudence

Hi Myerstl 

Please note this has nothing to do with the _dictionary _redesign. It has bothered more than one forer@, as you can see here:
Advertisements in the middle of a thread?


----------



## kmat77

Helo, It looks good to me but can you put back the languages at the top? For example before when I selected Spanish - English for example I get the translated verb in Eng and at the top  where there was conjugation, definition, context, sinonymes and other languages. I could click on French in order to have the same word translated to French. Now I have to go to the drop down menu and translate to french which is just longer. 
Thank you


----------



## LeaM

xaipete said:


> I see a large band of grey/blue nothing at the top. (I have advertising turned off, so maybe there's an ad there?) But that means I have to scroll down on every search. When I search, I want to find the definition right away, without extra scrolling. And how can I make my cursor get back to the search box by itself? There used to be a way, and now I can't find it. Between the extra scrolling and the extra clicking this is definitely not convenient to use. The look is fine, but I don't think it's as functional.


That's great you have the advertising turned off (it really gets in the way!).  How did you do that?


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

It is annoying to be asked to re-enter a word before getting a translation. This only happens occasionally, I think after looking up the definition of a Spanish word, and then trying to get the English translation of that word. Entering a word and changing from "Spanish definition" to "Spanish-English" directs us (at least sometimes) to a page headed something like "Diccionario Inglés- Español, Español-Inglés", showing a lot of text and asking us to enter (again) the word we want to see translated into English.


----------



## xaipete

I use a free add-on for Firefox called Adblock Plus.  It removes the content of the ads, but leaves a big empty space so I can tell there was an ad.  Lots of real estate, but still less annoyiing than the ads themselves.


----------



## djungk

Hi, I haven't read all of the messages, so I appologize if this has been mentioned before. If I click the button to see the definition of a Spanish word in the Real Academia site, I get type on top of type. The words "From the Real Academia" print on top of the button that says "Definition" and the bottom half of the button is cut off.

Overall, I like the simpler design.

I'm using Firefox 3.5 on Linux with Flashblocker and most ads blocked with a Hosts list.

Don


----------



## siulyrasec

A mí me gustaría que eliminaran el signo  ~ por la palabra en cuestión. Podría ser necesario en un diccionario de papel, para ahorrar espacio, pero en este diccionario lo engorroso.


----------



## mkellogg

djungk, please send a screenshot to me at forum07@[this website] so I can see what you are talking about.
Links to other dictionaries - We have moved some to the bottom of the page, and on mobile devices they will all be at the bottom of the page.  We have discovered that some are missing on mobile devices, but we'll get that fixed today.
~ - This is difficult to change. Often you will see something like ~rice, and automatic replacing ~ with "actor" would not have good results.
Advertising - I know it can be a pain at times, but WordReference is completely free and the advertising you see supports our efforts. Without advertising, WordReference would not exist.


----------



## LeaM

xaipete said:


> I use a free add-on for Firefox called Adblock Plus. It removes the content of the ads, but leaves a big empty space so I can tell there was an ad. Lots of real estate, but still less annoyiing than the ads themselves.


Thank you very much for this information.


----------



## SrBrightside

I have no complaint about the color but in the old design as I was translating a Spanish word into English or vice versa, there was a French Link "In French". so, I could go to see the same word into french and no retype was required. Now In the new design, I don't see the link. Could you Mkellogg reconsider to put it back again please ? This will come in handy, because I'm living in a trilingual environment.

Thank you !


----------



## cami.piru

I like it... It looks more organized. The only thing I would change is that before, the text cursor was already at the search box, and now I have to click on the search box to be able to type... was that on purpose? It was easier before...


----------



## Hector9

I really *love* the new design! Congratulations!


----------



## chicalita

I don't like the new format. If I click on Spanish-English I only get definitions in Spanish. Everything is separated into different sections and pages so it takes much more effort and time to find what I'm looking for.  I actually spent 5 minutes looking for the normal definitions with examples and links to forum entries for 1 word and still can't find anything. Still don't have my definition!
This seems like a downgrade in that it's harder to use and has lost it's usefulness. What's the point? Change for the sake of change?


----------



## chicalita

OK I'm really struggling here.  
1 - how do I turn the ads off, they're really annoying.
2 - this is the format I find the most useful - how do I get to it again (I can't seem to find it now) http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=derecho
3 - how do I get to the above mentioned format on the mobile app (iphone)

I just read everyone's comments too, and I don't see much in the way of color change or font differences but the functionality is completely gone. Am I getting a different page?


----------



## snake41

thanks a lot for the marvelous dictionary
but : if there is no 'phonetic' writing how can we find it?
(for instance : uninhabited : where is the stress?)
Thank you!


----------



## cycloneviv

I'm not mad keen on the new format, but I can put up with most of it. I just preferred the old style, but the majority here seem to like the changes. C'est la vie.

The only thing I really have a definite problem with is the TINY font used in the left-hand side column. I'm not *too* old yet (I hope!!) but the word list and other items on the left are in such small type that I have difficulty reading them. That's quite annoying. I noticed one other person commented on this but no reply was given. Is there any possibility of having the word list at least at the same font size it used to be? I don't much use the other guff on the left, so don't really care if it's tinsy-winsy


----------



## mkellogg

cami.piru said:


> I like it... It looks more organized. The only thing I would change is that before, the text cursor was already at the search box, and now I have to click on the search box to be able to type... was that on purpose? It was easier before...


Nothing has changed here. Try Ctrl-F5 or clearing your browser's cache. If it continues, please write me through Contact Us.


chicalita said:


> If I click on Spanish-English I only get definitions in Spanish.


Hi, Please write me through Contact Us with examples of URLs and exactly what you do.


snake41 said:


> but : if there is no 'phonetic' writing how can we find it?


Nothing has changed here, either.  Many "less-important" words don't have phonetic symbols.


----------



## Paquerette1

Bonjour,
La nouvelle disposition des dictionnaires WordReference me convient parfaitement sauf qu’en tant qu'utilisatrice des *dictionnaires français-espagnol ou español -français*, je déplore que dans le menu    	definición | 	sinónimos | 	en inglés | 	conjugar verbos 	 | 	en contexto | 	imágenes 

on trouve "en inglés" et non plus "*en francés*" comme avant. Serait-il possible de rétablir cette option? 
De toutes façons merci de mettre à disposition sur Internet ces dictionnaires qui me sont très utiles et auxquels je tiens beaucoup.


----------



## Wodwo

The change happened without warning while I was off the site for ten minutes, so it was quite a surprise! But overall I haven't found a huge amount of difference, which is fine with me.

One thing I did notice is the arrival of the ads, which I don't welcome, so thanks for providing a forum in which I can say I don't like them and get it off my chest. I'll go on using the site anyway of course, I'm sure you need the money and I'll get used to ignoring them (thanks for making them yellow so they're easy to identify and ignore).

One query (or suggestion, I'm not sure): I'm a regular user of the French-English dictionary, but just recently I've been using German-English as well, and it's a real pain to get to from anywhere in the dictionary but inside a discussion forum, because you have to open the list of dictionaries and then go to 'more' and click on that and then find the German-English. To get back is the same process, since the options list that opens on German-English dictionary pages only shows German-English and English-German, though I've now realized I can keep both French-English and German-English open in tabs. But is there any way users can customize the dictionaries shownin the menu next to the search box on dictionary pages with some kind of favourites list?

Otherwise, I'm a professional translator and this site is a godsend. I am so grateful to you for running it and I feel a bit churlish giving you anything but the most extravagantly fulsome praise, so please take that as read ten times over - and more!


----------



## Vanda

> Originally Posted by *chicalita*
> 
> 
> If I click on Spanish-English I only get definitions in Spanish.



Mike, told you so.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Wodwo said:


> One thing I did notice is the arrival of the ads, which I don't welcome, so thanks for providing a forum in which I can say I don't like them and get it off my chest. I'll go on using the site anyway of course, I'm sure you need the money and I'll get used to ignoring them (thanks for making them yellow so they're easy to identify and ignore).



You won't see any advs if you log in



mkellogg said:


> We've long *shown ads to "guests" and people not  logged in*.  There is no sense bothering you all with hundreds of ads a  day.


----------



## Wodwo

Great news! 

Come to think of it though, I have always found that when I log in it's quite hard to stay logged in, or at least if I log in to post a comment, if I want to post another in the same session I often have to log in again, without ever being aware of having logged out. When I log in I usually make a conscious effort to stay logged in, for example using the search button at the top of the forum page to search a new word, rather than my computer's bookmark, but it doesn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## CanaryCaia

Any change is a good change for me. It looks fresh! And it's also good that you put back the search button. 
If I need to use Wordreference in my smartphone,I need buttons.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Wodwo said:


> Great news!
> 
> Come to think of it though, I have always found that when I log in it's quite hard to stay logged in, or at least if I log in to post a comment, if I want to post another in the same session I often have to log in again, without ever being aware of having logged out. When I log in I usually make a conscious effort to stay logged in, for example using the search button at the top of the forum page to search a new word, rather than my computer's bookmark, but it doesn't seem to make a difference.


Then you may want to tick the "Remember me" option just below the log-in password field.


----------



## Istriano

I can't say I'm pleased.  Because, now dictionaries use fonts I use in Chrome/Firefox, and not the default dictionary font.
It's difficult to read them since my (decorative) fonts and small font size result in in-readability. 
I liked the previous default font used in the Spanish-Portuguese dictionary: Verdana; sometimes I want to print the page,
and now the same word (let's say the verb _pegar_) takes 4 pages, and not 1 page. 
And I don't want to make Verdana my default font in Chrome/Firefox, it's dull for most pages, but it served great
for dictionary since it provided best readiblity and small font size (Sp-Pt dictionary used Verdana font at 6 pt).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Istriano said:


> I can't say I'm pleased.  Because, now dictionaries use fonts I use in Chrome/Firefox, and not the default dictionary font.


That depends on your browser's settings, not on the dictionary redesign.
You can always let the pages choose their own fonts rather than your preferred fonts.


----------



## KirstyWeston

I think the new design looks nice but have another (possibly unrelated) problem: although I have the WR mobile app, the screen I now see (not sure since when) is not the mobile version. This page, incidentally, is fine. Any idea why this is?
Thanks


----------



## Duver

catirita said:


> I see no _problems_, but I think the color scheme isn't appropriate. Everything is grey now, and that makes the page more difficult to see and decipher, in my opinion. I liked the old layout better.



*I agree 100%. *


----------



## DearPrudence

mkellogg said:


> In the older version, in addition, there was a link that had something like "in French, Italian, Portuguese"
> 
> 
> 
> As you noted, a number of those links have been moved to the bottom of the page.  If you hit the End key on your compute, you can get there quickly.
Click to expand...

I am very happy to still have the "in Spanish..." links as I use the French-English-Spanish dictionaries quite often.
It is really a shame these links are now at the bottom on mobiles because
1) it means you have to know such links exist
2) you have to know how to go to the bottom of the thread quickly and the owner of the mobile I am using doesn't know where the "End" key is. (trying to scroll down for a word such as "take" is ridiculous)

And then, on the WR app, the sound has disappeared. For the English part, the loudspeaker & "LISTEN" are still there but that's all, you can't listen to the word.


----------



## merquiades

DearPrudence said:


> I am very happy to still have the "in Spanish..." links as I use the French-English-Spanish dictionaries quite often.
> It is really a shame these links are now at the bottom on mobiles because
> 1) it means you have to know such links exist
> 2) you have to know how to go to the bottom of the thread quickly and the owner of the mobile I am using doesn't know where the "End" key is. (trying to scroll down for a word such as "take" is ridiculous)
> 
> And then, on the WR app, the sound has disappeared. For the English part, the loudspeaker & "LISTEN" are still there but that's all, you can't listen to the word.



Hello Dear Prudence.  Hope all is well with you.  I just wanted to complete that this is also true on regular pc's.  I don't use mobiles. Actually I have been exploring more since I'm constantly doing triple language searches between spanish-french-english.  It's now possible to get en español or in English, but never en français   You have to use the scroll up and down keys which isn't very convenient.  I suppose it's a question of language demand.


----------



## DearPrudence

Oh yes, sorry. On my regular PC, I do have the link "in Spanish / en español" at the top when looking up a word "English → French" & French → English", which is what I'm mainly interested in, so I obviously didn't notice that the "Portuguese" link had moved at the bottom (I didn't even know there used to have one )


Wodwo said:


> One query (or suggestion, I'm not sure): I'm a regular user of the French-English dictionary, but just recently I've been using German-English as well, and it's a real pain to get to from anywhere in the dictionary but inside a discussion forum, because you have to open the list of dictionaries and then go to 'more' and click on that and then find the German-English. To get back is the same process, since the options list that opens on German-English dictionary pages only shows German-English and English-German, though I've now realized I can keep both French-English and German-English open in tabs. But is there any way users can customize the dictionaries shownin the menu next to the search box on dictionary pages with some kind of favourites list?


I whole-heartedly agree!


----------



## snake41

there are not always"listen"! so ... no 'listen' no 'phonetic'... not easy to learn in a proper way!


----------



## Cagey

snake41 said:


> thanks a lot for the marvelous dictionary
> but : if there is no 'phonetic' writing how can we find it?
> (for instance : uninhabited : where is the stress?)
> Thank you!





snake41 said:


> there are not always"listen"! so ... no 'listen' no 'phonetic'... not easy to learn in a proper way!


I may not understand your question, but it seems to me that there is a phonetic guide for all, or nearly all, of the words in the English dictionary.  For instance, see uninhabited.  It marks the stress with *'*.


> The mark *'* before a syllable indicates that it is stressed.  Secondary stress is shown by the mark* ˌ *before a syllable.


 So it's _unin *'**hab*ited._ 
(You find the explanation of the pronunciation symbols by clicking anywhere on the pronunciation guide.)


----------



## snake41

thank you so much for your reply! but I think that there is not always a mark *'* like this


----------



## VMH

Hello:  So far the changes look pretty good. One small piece of functionality, which seems to have disappeared, has to do with the cursor.  It used to be that after receiving a return on my search the cursor would automatically be back in the search box so I could type immediately.  Now the cursor is nowhere to be seen until I click in the search box.  A small but annoying issue as it really slows me down. 

Thanks for all your good work.


----------



## Kerigma

mkellogg said:


> We just launched a redesign of the WordReference dictionaries.   Most everything should work the same as before, but the much of the site has an updated look.  We still plan significant changes to the homepages.
> 
> Let us know your thoughts, especially if something is not working.  As with any redesign, there will be plusses and minuses, but overall, this is a nice improvement.  For those who aren't members of the forum, but still want to comment, write me through the Contact Us form.
> 
> Thanks!
> Mike




Je n'aime pas la nouvelle présentation, et de plus tout est en ANGLAIS et moi je ne parle que français et espagnol.


----------



## jann

Kerigma said:


> Je n'aime pas la nouvelle présentation, et de plus tout est en ANGLAIS et moi je ne parle que français et espagnol.


Alors pour vous traduire le message de Mike :


			
				mkellogg said:
			
		

> Nous venons de lancer une nouvelle mise en page pour les dictionnaires WordReference. Tout devrait fonctionner comme avant, mais sur une grande partie du site vous remarquerez un look plus moderne.  Nous prévoyons également d'importants changements pour les différentes pages d'accueil.
> 
> Faites-nous part de vos réactions, surtout si vous remarquez de problèmes de fonctionnement.  Comme pour toute mise à jour, il y aura des avantages et des inconvénients, mais nous trouvons que cela constitue une amélioration par rapport à l'ancienne version.  Ceux qui ont des commentaires mais qui ne sont pas membres du forum peuvent m'écrire via le formulaire Contact Us.


La langue d'affichage du formulaire Contact Us dépend de la langue que vous avez choisie pour l'affichage des forums (si toutefois une traduction existe).  Pour changer de langue, passez par le menu dans la barre bleue tout en bas de la page : version anglaise / version française du formulaire.

(Et je dirais que la version française du formulaire aurait besoin d'une petite mise à jour... )


----------



## Billy Tinkler

There's just one thing I'd like to point out.  On the main page for WordReference, if you try to change the language, the menu that pulls down is organized by language under headings.  For example, under 'French', it has 'English-French', 'French-English', and 'French conjugations'.  However, once you search something, the menu is no longer organized by headings and the languages listed are significantly reduced.  Furthermore, clicking on "more" doesn't actually do anything.  I find this happens with both Google Chrome and Safari, so I don't think that it's my browser (I also use Mac OS Lion, if that makes a difference).  Anyway, I think that WordReference would be a easier to use if one could always find the entire pull-down menu and not the limited one.  This limited menu appears in bold font after completing a search (and thereby navigating away from the homepage).  Hope this feedback is useful to you.


----------



## jann

Thanks for sharing your thoughts.





Billy Tinkler said:


> However, once you search something, the menu is no longer organized by headings and the languages listed are significantly reduced.


I believe this was also the case in the old dictionary layout.  The limited menu is supposed to make things easier by putting the language pair of your current search at the top of list, with the most-used dictionaries after.  In principle, it should reduce scrolling.

By the way, if you're looking to be able to switch quickly between the dictionaries you use most frequently, you may be interested in search shortcuts for Chrome.  However, Safari doesn't support this kind of functionality without installing 3rd party plugins.


> Furthermore, clicking on "more" doesn't actually do anything.


 After selecting "more," you must either click the search magnifying glass or press Enter... which will then take you back to the homepage with the complete list of dictionaries.  I believe this is by design, as merely selecting a dictionary in the list is not sufficient to launch a search: you must also hit Enter or click the search button to look up whatever word you have typed.


> This limited menu appears in bold font after completing a search (and thereby navigating away from the homepage).


Yes, the bold font in the limited menu and indeed the entire page layout that you see after completing a search is that of the new redesign.  As Mike mentioned in post #1 of this thread, a redesign is in the works for the homepage(s) too.


----------



## mmm

Hi all
Just a quick comment
Once I enter in the page with the translation results (lets' say from English to French), I would prefer to have multiple languages as options below (i.e. in Spanish, and in Italian).
Now you have only one option: English definition | in Spanish | English synonyms | in context | images  Before, you had SP, IT together if you were looking for FR (or FR and IT if you were looking for FR)

It is very useful when you have to translate in different languages

For the rest: I LIKE IT!!


----------



## Mictateur

Hi y'all!
Long-time reader, first-time poster...

I very recently upgraded my OS and realized I had to track down and install my IE accelerators, as they were gone. I quickly found the few I was missing, except one: the WordReference one... 
So I went to the website, and I couldn't find it anywhere. I looked, and looked, and looked... and realized it was likely something that wasn't really used (it's a fairly obscure IE feature anyway) and was therefore dumped for the redesign.
So maybe it's there and I should looked a bit harder, but if it's really gone, is there any way we could get access to the page listing the accelerators? I mean, the work was already done, so it's not like it would be really complicated to bring it back up... 

Thanks in advance.



P.S. By the way, I'm cool with the whole redesign thing. It's a bit jarring at first, but when you let it sink in, it's somewhat 'cleaner', more modern. I quite like it.


----------



## cialuzzo

Salve

An example of what I mean that too much attention is paid to the infinitive while the form is neglected is the verb essere  where is form is siano. If you search it on the word finder you will see that it is not defined and no example of its' use is given until you get down to the forum and in some cases there is no discussions on the forum for that particular form which you are looking for. Again I still think it is a significant improvement over the old system and I now use it in preference to Google traduttore. 

Thank you, Cialuzzo


----------



## mkellogg

Missing links to other languages - They are at the bottom now, for better or worse.  I suggest getting used to hitting the End key to quickly go to the bottom of the page.
Accelerators - Here they are. I'll try to find a good place to add that link back to the site.
Cialuzzo, write me through the Contact Us form and tell me what you would like to see for 'siano'.


----------



## Plodder

I much prefer the new look. It is cleaner and less cluttered. Thanks again for this fantastic resource.


----------



## gibhenry

In the mobile app for iPhone, when a word was found in the dictionary and the user tapped in the edit box, it would typically be to look up a new word, and the software cleared the edit box in preparation for a new word. Whether it should do so is debatable, but I think it should.

Previously, with the former software, when a word wasn’t found in the dictionary, tapping in the text-entry box did _not_ clear the existing text.  This makes perfect sense, because most often the word isn’t found because of a typographical error, and this procedure made it easy to edit the offending typo and try again.

Currently, however, the existing entry is _always_ cleared, which I find adds an extra and annoyingly unnecessary step when I've made, say, a single letter error in a 12-letter word.


----------



## tantoten

Dear Mike, 

The redesign for WordReference makes it look very smart. I am quite pleased with the changes. 

However, I have just encountered an error. When looking for the translation of the term 'underlay' from English into Spanish I get this as the result of my search: 

Concise Oxford Spanish Dictionary © 2009 Oxford University Press:
*underlay* 1 / ˈʌndərˈleɪ / || / ˌʌndeˈleɪ/ _past of_ *Target element not handled - (hcw)*
*underlay* 2 / ˈʌndərleɪ / || / ˈʌndəleɪ/ _sustantivo_ (_BrE_) _See Also_→ *Target element not handled - (hcw)*



I suppose this must be a code error. Am I wrong?

Best regards, 

Irene




mkellogg said:


> We just launched a redesign of the WordReference dictionaries.   Most everything should work the same as before, but the much of the site has an updated look.  We still plan significant changes to the homepages.
> 
> Let us know your thoughts, especially if something is not working.  As with any redesign, there will be plusses and minuses, but overall, this is a nice improvement.  For those who aren't members of the forum, but still want to comment, write me through the Contact Us form.
> 
> Thanks!
> Mike


----------



## Mictateur

Thanks for the link mkellogg!


----------



## simply-gris

I love the new look. However, I am having a very hard time getting any page to load, other than the portal.

It takes a very long time for the page to load once I hit the search button. I keep pressing the reload button because it says that the search is done and nothing appears, only a gray page.  Every now and then I get the page to load properly. I'm using English/Spanish and Spanish/English. I was even trying to look up an English definition and it wouldn't work for that either. 

Recently I had noticed that it took a long time for the page to load on my phone and on computer or desktop. But today I've had no luck at all. 

I can't function properly like this .... Please fix or let me know if if it's just me. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## sbjnctv

It looks to me like the conjugation option only comes up when you're searching an infinitive verb. It would be nice to have the link on the page all the time.


----------



## vanorman

I love WR and I think the new look is great. One big question: is there a reason to take away the phonetic transcription of words? it was such an useful feature...


----------



## mkellogg

Hi all,


tantoten said:


> *underlay* 1 / ˈʌndərˈleɪ / || / ˌʌndeˈleɪ/ _past of_ *Target element not handled - (hcw)*


We'll get that fixed, thanks.


gibhenry said:


> Currently, however, the existing entry is _always_ cleared


I believe this is changing with the next version due out in a few weeks!


simply-gris said:


> I am having a very hard time getting any page to load, other than the portal.


I think it is just you, or possibly just people using the same ISP as you.
Newer browsers have integrated Developer Tools. Open that up, look for a Network tab and reload the page.  You might see which files are having trouble being downloaded.  If you find anything, write me through the Contact Us form.



sbjnctv said:


> It looks to me like the conjugation option only comes up when you're searching an infinitive verb. It would be nice to have the link on the page all the time.


Please send me an example that includes a link through the Contact Us form.

Thanks everybody,

Mike


----------



## wzz

I've been using WR as an accelerator in IE.  Recently I noticed the pop-up entry cannot display the whole content - either the window is too small or the line wrap is disabled, the right hand part of the line cannot be seen.  See picture:


----------



## Tom Gregg

Yes, there is a search button (albeit greyed out), but shouldn't it be next to the word being searched for, rather than separated from it by the language choice menu?


----------



## binman

Hi Mike, I've been using WR for a long time, I like the image but after using it for a few days I realized two inconveniences:
- It's much slower than the previous version
- when I use it with my BBerry, after enlarging (zoom+) the horizontal scrolling is not available, so a big part of the meanings is missed
thank you and best regards


----------



## LizzieTish

I also have a problem with the color, particularly the search box being greyed out. For some reason I don't see it. It should pop out at you. It looks greyed-out -- like it's not operational. Also the point size on the whole page is smaller or something. I also preferred the old interface to me it was more readable. (sorry!)

ALSO, I would really like to see an ARROW Key (<----> like they have in Google translate) that you can change language direction by simply clicking the arrow key -- rather than having to toggle the pull-down menu each time.  

ALSO, I usually am searching between French and English. But sometimes I need to do Portuguese /English or vice versa. I have to scroll down to more for it to take me back to the Home page to change to this particular language combination. (I've also found I can hit the HOME icon, which is a bit shorter, but I don't understand why this option is not available from the French/English search pages.  

It would be great if changing language direction/changing languages altogether were easier.

Thanks for soliciting feedback.  Great idea.


----------



## mkellogg

IE accelerator - This should be fixed now.
Gray search buttons - we will change that soon.
Blackberry - If anybody can send me screenshot or explain well what the problem is, please write me through Contact Us.  I have no idea why some BlackBerries have trouble showing these pages.  binman, your problems sounds more minor compared to the other comments that I have heard from BB users.
Switching languages -expect to see something next week! In the meantime, just type the word in whichever language. If the word doesn't exist in both languages, you will get redirected to the right side of the dictionary.


----------



## sarabee

I like the new look, but honestly the loud advertising that start everytime I open a new page is annoying. I use this website at work...and it would be better having silent commercials!


----------



## DearPrudence

Hello Sarabee and welcome to the forums 

I suppose you're talking about the ads in the dictionaries. If you think they are inappropriate because too loud, please report them (there should be a link at the bottom of the ad).
Also see this previous thread on the topic:
advertising


----------



## tremoloami

The new look doesn't really matter to me. The last two days the site has become terribly slow, so slow that I'm looking for a different dictionary (it's that bad and annoying). I suspect it has to do with the advertising films.


----------



## mkellogg

sarabee, we've been trying to track down that awful ad that is showing in Italy, but can't seem to figure out where it is coming from. 
slow loading - what do you see when it is loading slowly?  What do you see when you click the X to stop the loading of the page?  The ads really shouldn't get in the way of the translation loading.

Mike


----------



## wzz

mkellogg said:


> IE accelerator - This should be fixed now.



The right side of the lines still cannot be seen.  See pictrue below.

It looks like the width of the page for the pop-up (mini.wordreference.com) is 400 px.  According to Microsoft, the size of the pop-up window is fixed at 320x240.  Can you change the width of the page to 320?


----------



## Gary07

Thanks for adding the search button.  I would find it more convenient if the location was moved to the right of the entry box, i.e. to the left of the language choice drop down box.  It's a more logical placement and one that mirrors the placement of the prior WR site format.  Thanks, Gary


----------



## wzz

Just found the pop-up window of the IE accelerator is showing the whole contents.  Thank you Mike for the great work!


----------



## Exploser

Je ne sais pas trop pourquoi vous avez changé la présentation du dictionnaire. J'aimais bien comme c'était avant, et j'ai du mal à m'habituer à la nouvelle apparence. Pour l'instant, je préférais avant 
Sinon, pour faire une remarque un peu plus constructive, j'aimerais bien une présentation plus compacte de la page. Que le maximum tienne sur le haut de la page sans qu'on ait besoin de descendre dans le bas de la page pour tout voir. Je pense qu'il y a de l'espace de perdu en haut.
Bonne continuation  Matthieu.


----------



## Pentapoli

Nice improvement.  You can now see the answers more clearly and read faster.  No problems with my browser.  Thank you!


----------



## El Viejo Javelina

mkellogg said:


> We just launched a redesign of the WordReference dictionaries.   Most everything should work the same as before, but the much of the site has an updated look.  We still plan significant changes to the homepages.
> 
> Let us know your thoughts, especially if something is not working.  As with any redesign, there will be plusses and minuses, but overall, this is a nice improvement.  For those who aren't members of the forum, but still want to comment, write me through the Contact Us form.
> 
> Thanks!
> Mike


----------



## nonsensicam

I agree that the new look is cleaner, and I mostly a fan. I do have one nitpicky complaint - I think the font at the top (the one used for Wordreference.com, I think it's Arial?) looks bad. Having a logo, or at least a more exciting font choice, might improve the appearance.


----------



## Micia93

Bonjour à tous 

je préfèrais l'ancienne formule pour être honnête. En fait, j'ai réussi à trouver comment on fait la recherche, mais ensuite, je ne sais pas comment revenir au poste concerné! 
(il faut que je sorte, et que j'ouvre nouveau le site! ) quel est le truc?
merci!


----------



## Micia93

j'ai finalement trouvé (il suffit simplement de cliquer en haut à droite, pour fermer et revenir sur la page initiale), mais je trouve toujours la manip plus longue


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour Micia,

En fait, si tu cherches un mot dans le *Dictionary and thread title search*, cela t'ouvre un nouvel onglet. Tu n'as pas besoin de fermer ce nouvel onglet et peut revenir à la page avec le fil ouvert par exemple très facilement. Tu peux également constamment garder un onglet avec le dictionnaire ouvert.
Tu es sur PC ? Comment faisais-tu avant si tu lisais un fil et voulais consulter un mot dans le dictionnaire ? Fermais-tu le fil ?


----------



## Micia93

non c'est vrai! je revenais avec les flêches en haut à gauche. Maintenant, je ferme le dictionnaire et ma page initiale réapparait.
Ceci dit, je vais m'y habituer! peut-être suis-je un peu trop à l'aise dans mes pantoufles sur le forum, et tout changement me perturbe toujours un peu!


----------



## Ubetense

I think you've done a very nice job on the site. Congratulations... to all.


----------



## DearPrudence

Micia93 said:


> non c'est vrai! je revenais avec les flêches en haut à gauche.


Ouh la !  Tu vas voir à quel point cela simplifie la vie et gagne du temps d'ouvrir une nouvelle page pour effectuer une recherche !


----------



## Micia93

je fais confiance au forum !


----------



## KathySings

I like the new look.  What do the letters AmC / AmE mean? (geography-word use? Often near Mex)


----------



## DearPrudence

Hi KathySings 

If you click on these abbreviations, you will see that:
*AmC = América Central* - Central America
*AmE = American English *- inglés norteamericano

http://www.wordreference.com/es/Abbreviations-Spanish.aspx


----------



## Micia93

Pour parler de la présentation du forum, ne peut-on plus maintenant "répondre avec citation" à un poste ?


----------



## translator.cat

Hello.

My problem is: (1) I am in the main page, (2) I click on a "Forum discussions" entry, and (3) when I write down a new search text at the "Dictionary and thread title search" window, the results of my intended search open in a new tab. I think it wasn't like this before --I would like to stay in the same tab all the time.

Thanks!


----------



## DearPrudence

Micia93 said:


> Pour parler de la présentation du forum, ne peut-on plus maintenant "répondre avec citation" à un poste ?


Hmm ? En français, je vois toujours "Réponse avec citation". Pas toi ?


----------



## Micia93

oui, mais quand je clique dessus, ça "tourne" pendant longtemps, et ça ne me dirige pas vers le poste auquel je veux répondre
enfin, je ne suis pas très claire sans doute


----------



## DearPrudence

Micia93 said:


> oui, mais quand je clique dessus, ça "tourne" pendant longtemps, et ça ne me dirige pas vers le poste auquel je veux répondre
> enfin, je ne suis pas très claire sans doute


OK, so this is different from the dictionary redesign. Your "reply with quote" doesn't seem to be working and in such a case, I think we'd better wait for the specialists 
(en essayant Ctrl F5 ? (je tente, hein ? ))


----------



## Micia93

Thank you Dear Prudence 


so, I contact directly the administrators ?


----------



## DearPrudence

I would advise you to start a new thread in Comments and Suggestions as some other moderators might also be able to help you


----------



## Micia93

OK, I'll do that and thanks for the tip!


----------



## cricachat

I don't like the new layout either. Indeed very cold and less clear than before according to me.
And – but I guess (hope) this is just an impression – there seems to be much less information than before.
Have you cleaned up the content as well ???
Thanks anyway for the great tool Wordreference is.


----------



## cialuzzo

Ciao

When I search an italian word for an english translation I frequently also search it in italian. Sometimes one is there and the other is not. Example: "sfaldati" has no italian definition. It's probably and oversight but it should be corrected. Also I think it would be a good idea to include a definition of the searched word in the language along with any single word translation, since single word translations provide only hazy understanding. Thank you very much, it is still an invaluable resource which I call on almost daily. 
Cialuzzo


----------



## tremoloami

I haven't used the site in a while because it had become very slow for me, I think it may have had to do with all the advertising clips that are running in the background. But it was so annoying that I switched to another site.


----------



## Cagey

rosolina said:


> It is not possible to modify/edit your own posts since May (that I know). I was told it was a temporary problem but as of today it isn't solved. Does anybody know if this option will be availabe again? Thank you.


I don't know whether I am understanding you correctly.  However, it has always been possible to modify your own posts for 24 hours after you submit it. Click the 'Edit Post' that appears below the post for that length of time.  After that disappears, you will no longer be able to edit the post.  If there is a serious problem to be fixed, you can report it to the moderators and as them to fix it.  

If that icon does not appear at all, then there is some technical problem.


----------



## rosolina

It does appear. Thanks Cagey - I never knew there was a 24-hours limit, I would say it is relatively new.


----------



## bondia

I'm not 100% sure that my problem dates from the Dictionary Redesing, but I think so.
When I'm writing an answer to a post and wish to consult the Dictionary and thread title search, a window appears saying:
_Windows Internet Expolorer
Are you sure you want to navigate away from this page?
Changes made will be lost.
Press Ok to continue or Cancel to stay on the current page.
Accept     Cancel

_If I click on Accept, I lose what I have written so far as a reply and have to start again once I've consulted the dictionary. The only way I can avoid this is using my iPad simultaneously with my PC and use one to answer and the other to check the dictionary which isn't always convenient (or possible, for that matter)
Would appreciate your comments.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## mkellogg

Bondia,

Isn't that the expected behavior?  

You were writing something, then you look up a word.
The browser asks if you really want to navigate away (and lose all that you have written).
You click OK or Accept and you leave the page, losing what you have written.

I think the old editor did a better job of retaining your text when you hit the back arrow on your browser.  That is more likely what worked better in the past.  (Unfortunately, I don't have much control over the editor here.)


----------



## Conosur

You can open another tab and do the search there. I think it's more convenient than using an iPad.


----------



## bondia

mkellogg said:


> Bondia,
> 
> Isn't that the expected behavior?
> I think it hasn't always been this way. The Windows Internet Explorer window used not to appear, I'm sure.
> 
> You were writing something, then you look up a word.
> Yes, quite frequently, in the middle of a post, a doubt arises.
> 
> The browser asks if you really want to navigate away (and lose all that you have written).
> And you have no choice other than to lose what you've written, or forget about checking the dictionary.
> 
> I think the old editor did a better job of retaining your text when you hit the back arrow on your browser.
> Somewhere in this looong thread there is a post by a French member asking the same question. I think DearPrudence offered a solution. I shall try and find it and see if it helps me out.
> 
> That is more likely what worked better in the past. (Unfortunately, I don't have much control over the editor here.)
> Ok, thanks for your time.


----------



## mkellogg

> And you have no choice other than to lose what you've written, or forget about checking the dictionary.


Type the word that you want to look up, and then click the left-most button. That opens a new window (or tab) and leaves this one alone.


----------



## DearPrudence

Hi Bondia 

I think I have read my name 
Does it also happen if you click on the button to the right of the magnifying glass? Because it is supposed to open a new window. 
On the other hand, if you click on the button with the magnifying glass, you will be asked if you really want to leave the page. If you click on "Stay on this page", you will be back to the page (at least you should!)
Edit: Mike was daster.


----------



## bondia

mkellogg said:


> Type the word that you want to look up, and then click the left-most button. That opens a new window (or tab) and leaves this one alone.





DearPrudence said:


> Hi Bondia
> 
> I think I have read my name
> Does it also happens if you click on the button to the right of the magnifying glass? Because it is supposed to open a new window.
> On the other hand, if you click on the button with the magnifying glass, you will be asked if you really want to leave the page. If you click on "Stay on this page", you will be back to the page (at least you should!)
> Edit: Mike was daster.



Thank you both for taking the time to answer me
Tomorrow when I hope to have time, I'll check this out.
Best regards
bondia
I couldn't wait and tried it now. It works! Thank you


----------

